# mount /dev/md0: invalid argument



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 16, 2010)

I downloaded disc1 of FreeBSD and tried to mount the ISO:

```
mdconfig -a -t -f FreeBSD-blahblahblah.iso -u 0
mount -r /dev/md0 /mnt
```
but I get a 
	
	



```
/dev/md0 invalid argument
```
 when I try to mount it. md0 is in /dev and the md5 is good.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 16, 2010)

An ISO file is in ISO9660 format, called cd9660 in FreeBSD.
`# mount -t cd9660 /dev/md0 /mnt`


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 16, 2010)

I thought of doing that twice and didn't. Thanks, it worked.


----------

